# BoSe shots to pregnant does



## Mary Thomas (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello 
I was wondering if you can give BoSe shots to pregnant does. Some of our does were rebred in March and since we had some problems with retained placentas and a baby born with White Muscle Diease I was wondering if I can give the does a BoSe shot. I don't remember if I read that it can or cannot be given. Thanks
Mary Ann


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeppers! I give mine a BoSe injection 1 month before kidding - 1cc per 40 pounds SQ


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

same here!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I give BoSe on day 140 to all my does, Seems to work better that way and I think the kids absorb it more.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is a good link for you -

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Would it hurt to give BoSe orally? I ran out of needles but I have 2 preggy does that are due for their BoSE shots now???


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think I would give them the injectable orally - but you can get the selenium pills and crush them .....


----------



## Mary Thomas (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, I beleive I got my answer. Thanks a bunch.

Mary Ann


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone... :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> at one of the NWDGOA conferences in the past few years there was a speaker who said, according to recent goat research, that the BoSe should be given only up to 9 days prior to kidding, rather than a month or two before like previously thought. It was stated that it only stays in the bloodstream that long and concern was that it doesn't cross the placental barrier very well so that it's best support for the kids would be just prior to kidding, thus passing it on to the kids via colostrum. I thought that was notable.


This was in one of the Alaska Goat Breeders groups message.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Great quote!!! And I sooo believe it! I give the BoSe on day 140 and the kids come out sucking like crazy.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Mary are they getting good minerals with lots of copper? That will help with the placenta issue, that & alot of excersie.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have always given mine at 2 weeks to 30 days pre kidding and always had very good results. I have never had issues with WMD - but they also have really good minerals and tested hay for protein and calcium.... not sure if that helps with the placenta or not.....


----------

